# Beztēma >  Viss par pusautomātu metināmajiem un metināšana ar tiem

## juris90

Ir tā nu sanācis, ka ir vēlēšanās iemācīties kaut ko jaunu un saimniecībā noderīgu, pāriet no lodēšanas uz metināšanu, līdz ar to man ir dažādi jautājumi jums. verķis ko esmu noskatījies ir Helvi Monomig 186 Turbo, cik nu labs grūti spriest, bet no pirkšanas ss.lv mani atrunāja.
iesākumā jautājumi pavisam iesācejiski:
Kādu gāzi vajag pusautomātam, lai ar apkaparoto drāti (ne pulverstiepli) metinātu bleķi? argons, slapeklis, ogļskābā gāze vai aga mix? liekas, ka ogļskabajai vajadzetu but.
Gribu ari dzidet komentarus par pulverstiepli, ir verts pirkt vinju un nepirkt gāzi?
Kā vispār ieregulē strāvas stiprumu atkarībā no bleķa biezuma, vai ari tas ir ar katru aparatu "metodom tika" janoskaidro pašam?
un kā regulē stieples padeves ātrumu, tas ir atkarīgs no kā?
p.s. principā manā pilsētā ir kursi uz dažādām metināšanas iekārtām, bet maksā arī labi 600ls.
tas iesākumā būtu viss.  ::  protams varat ieteikt ari vel kadus citas firmas pusautomatus uz +/- 400ls, bet galvenais nosacijums ir, lai ir garantija, ir iespeja iegadaties rezerves daljas kā arī sliktākajā gadījumā lai ir arī, kur veikt remontu.

----------


## motaba

3 fāzes ir peejamas? Labāk meklē labu lietotu, tas pēc paša pieredzes. Kādas vajadzības-ko domāts metināt? Strāvas stiprumu regulē atkarībā no materiāla biezuma 
padevi lai šuve nesanāk tikai virspusē. Vispār ir daudz nianses. Ja domāts strādāt ar parūsējušiem auto bleķiem AGA mix būs vislabākais(es iztieku ar CO2). Vēl jāsaprot kāda D stiepli vajag. Auto bleķiem lietoju ER70-s6 (d=0,6mm). konstrukcijām no 1,0 - 6 mm derēs labāk 0,8mm.

----------


## juris90

Jā trīs fāzes ir pieejamas, bet cik man te mēģināja iestāstīt, tad diži lielas starpibas nav tiem pusautomatiem vai 1faze vai tris, jo ar vienu fazi pastav iespeja vel kkur aizbraukt un sametinat, bet tris jau nav ne visur pieejamas. Doma ir, lai var gan auto bleķus metināt gan 4mm metalu, nu max 5-6mm vairak gan nav saimniecībā nepieciešamība. 
Ar lietotiem ir tā, ka sirdsapziņa neļauj pirkt, jo nav ne garantijas, gan iespejams, ka aparāts ir jau ar kkadiem "kasjakiem", nepatik man lietotu pirkt.
Ar to aga mix cik interesejos, tad tā pati AGA balonus dod tikai nomā, bet nopirkt pašu balonu nevar, kā to var ar propana balonu, tākā nav domāts katru dienu metināt, tad nomāt vel balonu un maksāt kkādus 0,2ls dienā pārāk izdevīgi neliekas.

----------


## abergs

Ja jau paredzēts metināt izbraukumos, es skatītos invertora tipa virzienā - ir starpība vai staipīt 45 kg vai 27 kg :: 
Un nav tik traki ar "uzticamību" un remontu - pašam gadus piecus vienkāršs invertors bez problemām, kaimiņiem remontēti par niecīgām naudīņām.
Modeli (firmu) gan varēšu precīzi pateikt pēc kāda laika.

----------


## juris90

Ar tiem izbraukumiem ir tā, ka varbut kādu reizi, divas gadā varbūt vajag, bet tā ir domāts vairāk izmantot stacionāri. Mana noskatītā modeļa svars bez balona ir 52kg. Man jau doma ņemt lielo kasti tapēc, ka tur var izmantot lielo 16kg spoli, a mazajam tikai 5kg, ja skatās cenu tad ietupīt kko var, bet tad metināt ar vajag daudz un dikti. 
Redz ir tā, ka metināt nemāku, reiz pamēģināju jau ar saregulētu pusautomātu-sanāca, tīri labi, bet gribas iemācīties pašmācības ceļā un saprast kas un kā. 
Pats redz ne pārāk saprotu uz ko ir tur jāskatās, tapēc tiek iztaujāti dažādi cilvēki un uzklausīti ieteikumi.

----------


## motaba

Aga balonus tikai īrē. 2,5 ls mēnesī laikam bija. Citi kantori piedāvā kaut vai skābekļa balonā sapildīt. Pašam ir gan 1F, gan 3F, gan Tig. Nu varbūt ja nopērk kādu 1F kemmpi pa 2,5 k ls tad būs ok metināt 0.5-0.8 auto bleķus, manā pieredzē plānu labi var metināt tikai ar 3F Mig vai Tig. Iesaku pašam pameiģināt gan vienu gan otru. Šeit var palasīt kas ir kas: http://www.weldingtipsandtricks.com/...ding-tips.html

----------


## juris90

Pēc TIGa gan nav vajadzības, tas jau principā ir domāts profesionāļiem, maksā dārgi, bet metināt var visu, tik mainot elektrodus. Pietiks ar pusautomātu priekš sākuma, tik vispirms ir jāsaprot, kas ir vajadzīgs un uz ko pieverst uzmanību.

----------

